# windows 7 scroll problem



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

I have just installed Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit edition on my computer and it looks great. but i have one problem. I have a Microsoft Comfort Optical mouse 3000 and i like it. It ran great on XP. But i cant find the specific driver for it for windows 7. Cause the driver on xp wont work. It works just fine except for the scrolling in applications. Scrolling in firefox and other stuff works just fine. But in programs like Steam and Ventrilo it just slow scrolls and it pisses me off  this is the only problem i have had with it so far and i need some help. i want to love windows 7 and this is stopping me from doing that


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Have you gone to the control panel|mouse and tried to change the scroll settings?


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

ive tryed that and the Intelipoint software it comes with. all it does when i adjust the scroll settings is adjust the speed on apps like firefox. but for steam it stays the same slow pace


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Have you tried without any mouse software?
The way thayt I am setup is no mouse software and letting windows handle it.
I tried the intellipoint software once and had problems. Uninstalled it and never used it again.

As for steam I dont have that so I cant really say if it is a problem with that or not.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you tried the Vista driver?


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

yah. but it stays the same. and if i dont use any driver at all then the 4th mouse button on the side doesnt work.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Microsoft has released new drivers for Windows 7. You can get them here.

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/download/download.aspx?category=MK


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lead3 said:


> Microsoft has released new drivers for Windows 7. You can get them here.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/download/download.aspx?category=MK


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

i tryed that but when i select my mouse it doesnt give me the option for windows 7


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, this is the only solution for now:

http://antibody-software.com/web/so...use-wheel-work-on-the-window-under-the-mouse/

I'm really happy I found it. Works like a charm. Good luck!


----------

